# Fursonas (Documentary)



## Renic (Feb 24, 2017)

Hello, I am Renic, a young furry to the fandom, only been a furry for a few years, never really active in the larger community, never been to an event or convention ect ect ect. Anyway, I wanted to share some of my thoughts on the Fursonas documentary. I know it has been out for some time now and the larger FA discussions over it are probably well dead. I have only recently watched it myself though and just feel inclined to share my own thoughts with the community at large. I ask that before anyone leaves a comment, to completely read this post. I know its a bit long winded but please bear with me.

So, to begin, Lets start with Uncle Kage.
Now, before anyone gets angry with me, I want to take a moment to note, I have the utmost respect for this man. What he does for the community can not be appreciated enough. I have heard some of his stories about him helping soldiers through airports and others, and being a soldier myself it touches me that someone so influential would stop and help. This being said, I do have an issue with some of the things that were brought to light about him in the documentary. 

My first thought is i feel the documentary team was right to refuse him editorial power in their movie in exchange for his interview. I fully understands he wants to censor the media to avoid putting his beloved fandom in a bad light, and this is all well and good. But that is not what the movie was about. It was about revealing all aspects to the fandom, both good and bad. To that end I feel they did a wonderful job and I thank them from the bottom of my heart. 

leading into him attempting to censor the media, I have heard him rant on and on about people having sex in their fursuits, how it seems to me, that it is a taboo subject for him. I personally do not own a fursuit, because of the costs involved. I understand just how pricey they can be, and my best friend owning one himself, I know how hot they can be. No way in hell would I ever want to try to have sex in that suit. But lets not kid ourselves. People do it. If this is you, that is your business. I feel that to try and hide the fact that is happens only serves to highlight that it DOES happen. I saw how people like Chew Fox was crucified both here and publicly by Uncle Kage, and I feel that it is unfair. So one person who enjoys fun inher suit admits to it. So what? It happens. Hiding it will only serve to put a spotlight on it, and now the common misconception on in is that everyfur does it. Our shame in thoes that do have sex in their suits, and thus attempting to hide it has caused the media to laser focus in on that aspect, and now, your a furry, you must have sex in your suit, cause i saw it on tv. We have cause this misconception by trying to hide this truth from the media.

Don't get me wrong, I completely agree with Uncle Kage, Do not lie to the media! They WILL find the truth, and destroy you in the process. But don't beat around the bush. As my friend said, he would say to a reporter"There is one in every crowd" when asked. To me, If I were a reporter, that answer to me will sound like "yes, me and all my furry friends fuck in our suits." If you give a blatant answer, they cannot twist it. Now, don't get me wrong. There will be someone who will find a way to turn your words against you. Editing is an amazing thing. There is no perfect solution, and if someone really has their heart set on you saying yes, you fuck in your suit then that is all they are going to hear you say. Doesn't matter what you say. I just feel that us pretending that it doesn't happen just makes the media laser focus on the aspect of that it very much does happen.

Now as I said, I do respect Uncle Kage very much, I think he is a wonderful man and does amazing things for the community. I just feel that the way he crucifies people he disagrees with draws more attention tot he problem. Granted, if you have sex in your suit, I think that should stay between you and your partner, and doesn't need to be publicly announced. But to deny it happens at all I feel just draws more attention to the very real fact that it does.

I have one other point of discussion on that documentary, and that was the attention lent to Boomer the Dog. I personally feel that Boomer very much is a furry, but.... kinda out there. I personally wouldn't want to be friends with this person. I find the documentary put way too much of a spotlight on him, and he does not show the fandom in the best light. I would be happy if that documentary put less emphasis on him and focused more on others in the fandom, possibly showing more of the conventions. I really can't say much on Boomer though. I do think he needs some sort of help, and I genuinely hope he gets it, or is getting it. As for his suit, being made of paper is pretty sketchy, but it does at least look like his fursona, if a bit unimaginative. By that I mean he took a character from a TV show and believes himself to be the character rather than creating his own like the majority of us. I feel Boomer is closer to cosplay than he is to fursuit.

Now I know I spoke alot on the fursuit sex issue and I know alot of you are going to hate me for what I have said, some of you will love me, alot of you will disagree with me. Some of you will agree with me. Whatever it is, please leave your thoughts in the comments below, and please, keep it civil. This thread is not started to cause a war. I will not reply to any rude or hateful comments. Thank you for reading all of this.


----------



## Sagt (Mar 10, 2017)

I recognise that this is quite a late reply seeing as this thread is about 2 weeks old. However I just watched the documentary after seeing your post and I have some things to say about it.

Honestly, I wasn't very impressed with the film. I feel like the first and second half should have been entirely different documentaries and shouldn't have been put together. The first half was about showing off people within the fandom with lots of diversity while as the second half was about whether Kage's stance on not being open to the media is justified. One half of the film was casual while the other half was much more serious; they just didn't really fit in well together.

Anyways, I actually thought the first half was fine. It showed the massive diversity within the fandom - mothers, single college students, 'popufurs', oldies and even the more outlier type furries. It also showed a lot of the culture within the community such as fursuits, dancing and art. It probably could have done more to get people who were into fetishes or yiff, but overall it was good and I liked it.

As for the second half of the film, there were quite a few things I disliked. Though the biggest point of contention for me was how unprofessional the director was with openly expressing his bias and also how he very poorly portrayed both sides of the issue. Not only did the documentary make Kage look like some sort of villain, but there were also so many poorly made points showed to counter what Kage said. They really should have used a more varied mix of clips of Kage and used less dramatic music when presenting them.

The other big problem I have with the second half of the documentary was the way that they used Chew Fox. The reasoning behind putting her in seemed to be for having counter-arguments against hiding the sexual bits of the community. This is fine until her boyfriend (or husband?) admits that, when the were on television and talking about having sex with suits, they lied. Chew Fox then said to her boyfriend in a way to defend herself "well we did do it sometimes" and then the partner interrupts her by saying that they have never done it. This part makes it clear that she was being dishonest about being into the sexual side of the fandom and therefore it beats the reason for having her in the documentary in the first place. This aside, I agree that Kage had said some pretty awful things about people similar to her, so I feel like I should have sympathy for this person, but I really don't since she was basically just a sellout who admitted to lying for attention.

One last thing about the documentary is that I am actually fine with how they used Boomer in the video. He has a relatively high profile because he has showed up in national news and so he could have given misconceptions to outsiders in the past. However by adding in the opinions of other furries towards him, it shows that he is very atypical for a furry. Also, he did fit in well with the second half of the video since he is someone that people like Kage would consider undesirable and want to hide from outsiders.


----------



## Renic (Mar 10, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I recognise that this is quite a late reply seeing as this thread is about 2 weeks old. However I just watched the documentary after seeing your post and I have some things to say about it.
> 
> Honestly, I wasn't very impressed with the film. I feel like the first and second half should have been entirely different documentaries and shouldn't have been put together. The first half was about showing off people within the fandom with lots of diversity while as the second half was about whether Kage's stance on not being open to the media is justified. One half of the film was casual while the other half was much more serious; they just didn't really fit in well together.
> 
> ...


You make some very valid points and I appreciate you taking out the time to leave your thoughts here. Thanks!


----------



## nerdbat (Mar 10, 2017)

I don't have many good things to say about Uncle Kage, and I fail to see how he actually contributes to the fandom aside of being a convention holder, but that's the topic for another day. As Lcs noticed above, I was one of the those who disliked the movie because of its second half having too much focus on his persona.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 11, 2017)

I just want to get out that if you guys didn't lie about all of this i would not be here at all Told a friend i'm not talking to him ever again and i suggest you keep on lying as long as you can until the veil is lifted.


----------



## Renic (Mar 11, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> I don't have many good things to say about Uncle Kage, and I fail to see how he actually contributes to the fandom aside of being a convention holder, but that's the topic for another day. As Lcs noticed above, I was one of the those who disliked the movie because of its second half having too much focus on his persona.


I am sure I haven't the faintest idea what you are going on about. Care to enlighten us as to why you claim we are lying?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 11, 2017)

Renic said:


> I am sure I haven't the faintest idea what you are going on about. Care to enlighten us as to why you claim we are lying?


What i mean is how prevalent the sexual side of the fandom might be and how the community feels about them plus that other-kin are not a few crazies that are in the fandom. You can often find furries when talking to the media that they go out of there way most of the time to say oh that is almost no one in the furry community. usually when addressing the sexual side of the fandom they will say yeah that is a part of the fandom but won't bring out how prevalent it is. Uncle kage will outright deny some things and will often say nah those people are people we actively force out of the fandom as much as we can.
I was still interested and i realized uncle kage is a complete and utter fucking lying asshat but i realized you know were all people and some i really don't want to interact with at all as much as i possibly can. I became more of a accepting person gradually going through rather than if you told me. Yea a lot of the community is into yiff quite a few people think they are a animal to some degree there are still zoophiles (I saw one my first five hours looking at this forum) some people jack off to ponies, cub porn for fucks sake and Yes people actually do have sex with a 3 thousand dollar suits on ruining them probably.

        Almost no furry will say this in response to the media and to public friends and they shouldn't : Yea a lot of the community is into yiff quite a few people think they are a animal to some degree there are still zoophiles (I saw one my first five hours looking at this forum) some people jack off to ponies, cub porn for fucks sake and Yes people actually do have sex with a 3 thousand dollar suits on ruining them probably.

Sorry i didn't word it right it's late


----------



## nerdbat (Mar 11, 2017)

Renic said:


> I am sure I haven't the faintest idea what you are going on about. Care to enlighten us as to why you claim we are lying?


Eh, I didn't claim anyone to be a liar. I'm saying what I'm saying. I don't see him making actual long-lasting contributions to the fandom aside of being a convention holder, because all he does is basically holding conventions and telling stories - he doesn't create any content or change the fandom in any significant way. I also don't have many good things to say about him because of rather controlling and self-imposing behavior in the past (going as far as banning people from Anthrocon for content of their YouTube accounts, or holding convention ghosters for ransom via hotel pricing manipulation) and hypocritical stance on erotic part of the fandom (bashing it to a good degree while being a documented closet macrophile himself). In general, I don't agree with many of his proposed ideas related to the fandom, and I see him as a spokesperson for community that doesn't need one in the first place. But again, that's my opinion, and I don't have any bold claims to make about somebody lying or not. My only screw up is that I misunderstood Lcs's post a bit (which I only noticed now), but yeah, I still didn't like the documentary very much because of big focus on him as some kind of huge authority to question and debunk, rather than, well, just a dude who holds conventions and tells stories.


----------



## modfox (Mar 11, 2017)

Boomer was hilarious. the fact that someone would want to change there name to 'Boomer the dog' is just sad and funny at the same time...


----------



## Sagt (Mar 11, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> Eh, I didn't claim anyone to be a liar. I'm saying what I'm saying. I don't see him making actual long-lasting contributions to the fandom aside of being a convention holder, because all he does is basically holding conventions and telling stories - he doesn't create any content or change the fandom in any significant way. I also don't have many good things to say about him because of rather controlling and self-imposing behavior in the past (going as far as banning people from Anthrocon for content of their YouTube accounts, or holding convention ghosters for ransom via hotel pricing manipulation) and hypocritical stance on erotic part of the fandom (bashing it to a good degree while being a documented closet macrophile himself). In general, I don't agree with many of his proposed ideas related to the fandom, and I see him as a spokesperson for community that doesn't need one in the first place. But again, that's my opinion, and I don't have any bold claims to make about somebody lying or not. My only screw up is that I misunderstood Lcs's post a bit (which I only noticed now), but yeah, I still didn't like the documentary very much because of big focus on him.


I think Renic just accidentally quoted you instead of -preydeth-. It doesn't really much make much sense otherwise to quote you in that context. 

Anyways, I agree with you on Kage, but I see why a lot of other people like him. In the documentary, I think Diezel, who had suffered from severe harassment after telling his colleagues, brought up some good points. Although, he shouldn't have told some his colleagues in the first place, he sort of showed how grossly misrepresented we can get and how cruel some people are. So, I can see why he would want all of us to look more child friendly and socially acceptable.


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 17, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> What i mean is how prevalent the sexual side of the fandom might be and how the community feels about them plus that other-kin are not a few crazies that are in the fandom. You can often find furries when talking to the media that they go out of there way most of the time to say oh that is almost no one in the furry community. usually when addressing the sexual side of the fandom they will say yeah that is a part of the fandom but won't bring out how prevalent it is. Uncle kage will outright deny some things and will often say nah those people are people we actively force out of the fandom as much as we can.
> I was still interested and i realized uncle kage is a complete and utter fucking lying asshat but i realized you know were all people and some i really don't want to interact with at all as much as i possibly can. I became more of a accepting person gradually going through rather than if you told me. Yea a lot of the community is into yiff quite a few people think they are a animal to some degree there are still zoophiles (I saw one my first five hours looking at this forum) some people jack off to ponies, cub porn for fucks sake and Yes people actually do have sex with a 3 thousand dollar suits on ruining them probably.
> 
> Almost no furry will say this in response to the media and to public friends and they shouldn't : Yea a lot of the community is into yiff quite a few people think they are a animal to some degree there are still zoophiles (I saw one my first five hours looking at this forum) some people jack off to ponies, cub porn for fucks sake and Yes people actually do have sex with a 3 thousand dollar suits on ruining them probably.
> ...



I don't think kage ever denied the sex. I think he was viewing it as in everyone has sex, not just furries. And to him the fandom is not just focused on the sex. It's focused on the creative stuff, like the writing and the drawings- and not the porn kind. XD
but think about it, if you group any large number of people together things are going to happen. 

So why should people focus on sex so much in this fandom when it's pretty much everywhere in the media?

I feel like he's just an extremely privet person who won't ever talk about it openly, and you know what? That's completely OK.


----------



## Sagt (Mar 17, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> I don't think kage ever denied the sex. I think he was viewing it as in everyone has sex, not just furries. And to him the fandom is not just focused on the sex. It's focused on the creative stuff, like the writing and the drawings- and not the porn kind. XD
> but think about it, if you group any large number of people together things are going to happen.
> 
> So why should people focus on sex so much in this fandom when it's pretty much everywhere in the media?
> ...


In the documentary, it showed clips of Kage demanding that other furries do not mention the sexual parts of the community to outsiders. He then attributed not following his rules to being a "fucking bitch" and said he would take disobedient furries “out back and skull-fuck them". So essentially, he wants censorship of fetishists, furry pornography and people like Boomer. 

He does talk about these parts of the community a lot and he is also supposedly a macrophile. This in mind, I have doubts that he wants to be dishonest to media sources because he is a "private person". More likely is that he does it so he is not associated with people he views to be weird or unusual.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 17, 2017)

Trying to hide or underplay the existence of furry porn could give outsides the impression that something dark and menacing is being concealed from them, when most of the sexual content that exists in the furry fandom is harmless.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 17, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> I don't think kage ever denied the sex.


Yeah but if you ever put him on the spot about anything sexually explicit to do with this culture he'll instantly shut you down. And you have to remember that Kage is a whole different ballgame when he's in character, which is the side of him we see most often.


----------



## Renic (Mar 17, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> Trying to hide or underplay the existence of furry porn could give outsides the impression that something dark and menacing is being concealed from them, when most of the sexual content that exists in the furry fandom is harmless.


I agree with you and this was the point I was trying to make. trying to hide the fact it happens, or trying to downplay what happens will make people think the worst. Often the imagination will come up with a scenario far worse than the truth.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 17, 2017)

Renic said:


> I agree with you and this was the point I was trying to make. trying to hide the fact it happens, or trying to downplay what happens will make people think the worst. Often the imagination will come up with a scenario far worse than the truth.



Yep. I never understood why the truth, that a minority of fursuiters have sex in their costumes, is meant to be such a scandal anyway. Having sex in a costume is like...completely morally neutral.
I can understand that a lot of furries get fed up with outsiders assuming they have fursuit sex, but I would just say 'yeah, some people do that, but I'm actually more interested in x, y and z' instead of committing to the obvious lie that nobody ever has sex dressed up as an animal.


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 17, 2017)

Lcs said:


> In the documentary, it showed clips of Kage demanding that other furries do not mention the sexual parts of the community to outsiders. He then attributed not following his rules to being a "fucking bitch" and said he would take disobedient furries “out back and skull-fuck them". So essentially, he wants censorship of fetishists, furry pornography and people like Boomer.
> 
> He does talk about these parts of the community a lot and he is also supposedly a macrophile. This in mind, I have doubts that he wants to be dishonest to media sources because he is a "private person". More likely is that he does it so he is not associated with people he views to be weird or unusual.





Mr. Fox said:


> Yeah but if you ever put him on the spot about anything sexually explicit to do with this culture he'll instantly shut you down. And you have to remember that Kage is a whole different ballgame when he's in character, which is the side of him we see most often.





Fallowfox said:


> Yep. I never understood why the truth, that a minority of fursuiters have sex in their costumes, is meant to be such a scandal anyway. Having sex in a costume is like...completely morally neutral.
> I can understand that a lot of furries get fed up with outsiders assuming they have fursuit sex, but I would just say 'yeah, some people do that, but I'm actually more interested in x, y and z' instead of committing to the obvious lie that nobody ever has sex dressed up as an animal.



I would be pissy too if I committed a ton of time on something and saw it going down in flames on the media, because of sex no less. I use to be asexual for the longest time, I use to despise people who would openly talk about it and saw it as filthy. So I suppose It's just a personal taste.
I still would not like to talk about it even after being with my bf and experiencing it. I believe that stuff should be privet among others.

Also I think he was weirded out by Boomer because Boomer is more then a furry, he's an 'other kin'
Which is a bit much to handle to be fair.


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 17, 2017)

Barf


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 17, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> What i mean is how prevalent the sexual side of the fandom might be and how the community feels about them plus that other-kin are not a few crazies that are in the fandom. You can often find furries when talking to the media that they go out of there way most of the time to say oh that is almost no one in the furry community. usually when addressing the sexual side of the fandom they will say yeah that is a part of the fandom but won't bring out how prevalent it is. Uncle kage will outright deny some things and will often say nah those people are people we actively force out of the fandom as much as we can.
> I was still interested and i realized uncle kage is a complete and utter fucking lying asshat but i realized you know were all people and some i really don't want to interact with at all as much as i possibly can. I became more of a accepting person gradually going through rather than if you told me. Yea a lot of the community is into yiff quite a few people think they are a animal to some degree there are still zoophiles (I saw one my first five hours looking at this forum) some people jack off to ponies, cub porn for fucks sake and Yes people actually do have sex with a 3 thousand dollar suits on ruining them probably.
> 
> Almost no furry will say this in response to the media and to public friends and they shouldn't : Yea a lot of the community is into yiff quite a few people think they are a animal to some degree there are still zoophiles (I saw one my first five hours looking at this forum) some people jack off to ponies, cub porn for fucks sake and Yes people actually do have sex with a 3 thousand dollar suits on ruining them probably.
> ...



That's why you dissociate with those whackjobs. I'll call myself a furry but you wouldn't catch me dead outside of forums with it. As much as I can appreciate that some mean well, the name is too tarnished and I'd rather not have my social life ruined because of it.

Granted a few of my friends found out because they use my shit whenever and I don't care enough to put hide what's right there



Yvvki said:


> I would be pissy too if I committed a ton of time on something and saw it going down in flames on the media, because of sex no less. I use to be asexual for the longest time, I use to despise people who would openly talk about it and saw it as filthy. So I suppose It's just a personal taste.
> I still would not like to talk about it even after being with my bf and experiencing it. I believe that stuff should be privet among others.
> 
> Also I think he was weirded out by Boomer because Boomer is more then a furry, he's an 'other kin'
> Which is a bit much to handle to be fair.



There's something really off about Boomer. Otherkin don't bother me; they're the fuel for jokes, but Boomer...

He's about the only furry I've seen that gives me hella creepy vibes


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 17, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> That's why you dissociate with those whackjobs. I'll call myself a furry but you wouldn't catch me dead outside of forums with it. As much as I can appreciate that some mean well, the name is too tarnished and I'd rather not have my social life ruined because of it.
> 
> Granted a few of my friends found out because they use my shit whenever and I don't care enough to put hide what's right there


With me people kind of suspect I am a furry but I don't say anything about it until they really know me. What I mean is you can't pre-judge someone who you already have known.
I mean it's possible but it's also much harder to be accused of things... lol


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 17, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> With me people kind of suspect I am a furry but I don't say anything about it until they really know me. What I mean is you can't pre-judge someone who you already have known.
> I mean it's possible but it's also much harder to be accused of things... lol



People probably do for me if they add me on Steam, but that's about the only place I've got anything and it's simply a group at that.


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 17, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> People probably do for me if they add me on Steam, but that's about the only place I've got anything and it's simply a group at that.


Honestly I don't see the big deal with it myself, I kind of just see people for who they are and then what they like. Even before I was a 'furry' I never really cared if someone was or wasn't.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 17, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Honestly I don't see the big deal with it myself, I kind of just see people for who they are and then what they like. Even before I was a 'furry' I never really cared if someone was or wasn't.



It's all about keeping that public image. Granted I don't care about my public image, but I do care about my work life which public image can spill into if you're not careful


----------



## Belatucadros (Mar 17, 2017)

One thing about Uncle Kage is that it seems like he really only cares about himself. All you ever hear him say is me, me, and me. Not once have I ever heard him say "I represent YOU GUYS, the fandom." Nope all we get is "You guys represent ME." Do I think he cares about the fandom? I don't know, maybe. To be honest I don't really care. But he has established himself as the "leader" of the fandom in a way, and I disagree with that. The sad part is, people believe it.

If we're going to have a so called "leader", fine, but I want that person to be caring and intelligent, not some self-centered guy who can't live without a drink of wine every two seconds.

Rant over.


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 17, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> It's all about keeping that public image. Granted I don't care about my public image, but I do care about my work life which public image can spill into if you're not careful


In Canada, it's not allowed to be able to stalk your employers on any Social Media. So I suppose it's just that I never really had to be concerned about it?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 17, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> In Canada, it's not allowed to be able to stalk your employers on any Social Media. So I suppose it's just that I never really had to be concerned about it?



It's not about stalking. Word of mouth travels fast


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 17, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> One thing about Uncle Kage is that it seems like he really only cares about himself. All you ever hear him say is me, me, and me. Not once have I ever heard him say "I represent YOU GUYS, the fandom." Nope all we get is "You guys represent ME." Do I think he cares about the fandom? I don't know, maybe. To be honest I don't really care. But he has established himself as the "leader" of the fandom in a way, and I disagree with that. The sad part is, people believe it.
> 
> If we're going to have a so called "leader", fine, but I want that person to be caring and intelligent, not some self-centered guy who can't live without a drink of wine every two seconds.



What you are referring to is his Alter Ego, which is a personality he takes on for his character. Do you honestly believe that he's like that all the time? It would be much to exhausting to keep that up.

Also yes, he want's to look good. To be in his position as chairman, he _has_ to look good. It's kind of his job.

Also, he knows he's not the leader. There's a bunch of 'Leaders' He's just the most open out of them, so it's much easier to target him. My goodness I get what you're saying but have you ever tried to organize a huge event?
I would be freaked out if I ever had to do that, maybe to the point of being a little possessive of it.


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 17, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> It's not about stalking. Word of mouth travels fast


I never had that problem but I'm extremely privet so.... Yea.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 17, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> I never had that problem but I'm extremely privet so.... Yea.



Depends on the field you're in. Teaching is mostly a female dominated profession so yeah, not much is really kept under wraps.

IT is the inverse though so maybe I won't have that problem


----------



## Belatucadros (Mar 17, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> What you are referring to is his Alter Ego, which is a personality he takes on for his character. Do you honestly believe that he's like that all the time? It would be much to exhausting to keep that up.
> 
> Also yes, he want's to look good. To be in his position as chairman, he _has_ to look good. It's kind of his job.
> 
> ...


I understand what your saying. I guess I didn't know about this "Alter ego" thing. I've never met him in person so, I should probably keep my mouth shut.


----------



## nerdbat (Mar 17, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> What you are referring to is his Alter Ego, which is a personality he takes on for his character. Do you honestly believe that he's like that all the time? It would be much to exhausting to keep that up.


In my opinion, creating a narcissistic Alter Ego isn't a good idea when you're trying to position yourself as somebody who represents the fandom (something Uncle Kage does, after all). It's like that situation with AngryJoe and Geoff Keighley a while ago - his made up persona makes for some entertaining video reviews, but when he tried to use it for purposes of legitimate gaming journalism, it was a complete fiasco.


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 17, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> In my opinion, creating a narcissistic Alter Ego isn't a good idea when you're trying to position yourself as somebody who represents the fandom (something Uncle Kage does, after all). It's like that situation with AngryJoe and Geoff Keighley a while ago - his made up persona makes for some entertaining video reviews, but when he tried to use it for purposes of legitimate gaming journalism, it was a complete fiasco.



I'm sure that in a serious setting he does not keep that alter ego.

See the reason I can understand him is because my bf is like that too, meaning he wears this mask. Like he will legit be goofy and outgoing to the point where he can be a bit much to put it lightly.
But when it's just me and him, he takes off the mask and gets into these moods where he can't get out of bed for days because he's honestly so depressed and unmotivated.

I guess what i'm trying to say is that you won't really know Kage ( hell even I don't know anything about him really. ), and going off by his 'mask' does not sit well with me.

Although I do get what you are saying as well, but even he has his own personal likes and dislikes and I suppose it is up to the people who interpret  him to understand that.


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 17, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> I understand what your saying. I guess I didn't know about this "Alter ego" thing. I've never met him in person so, I should probably keep my mouth shut.


Lots of people wear a happy confident mask over their face. I've seen it many times before so it's easy for me to pick up on it.


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 17, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Depends on the field you're in. Teaching is mostly a female dominated profession so yeah, not much is really kept under wraps.
> 
> IT is the inverse though so maybe I won't have that problem


I'm still sure you can keep it away from people. lol


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 17, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> I'm still sure you can keep it away from people. lol



You can but the moment you slip up then _everyone _will find out


----------



## Sagt (Mar 17, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> I would be pissy too if I committed a ton of time on something and saw it going down in flames on the media, because of sex no less. I use to be asexual for the longest time, I use to despise people who would openly talk about it and saw it as filthy. So I suppose It's just a personal taste.
> I still would not like to talk about it even after being with my bf and experiencing it. I believe that stuff should be privet among others.
> 
> Also I think he was weirded out by Boomer because Boomer is more then a furry, he's an 'other kin'
> Which is a bit much to handle to be fair.


The sexual presence in the community has always been a thing, just like in pretty much EVERY single other fandom. So it's sort of ridiculous when people think that furries having openly sexual content is a sign of the community dying or being less enjoyable. And anyways, even if every single furry was completely devoid of any sexual behaviour and made no sexual content online, we would still be made fun of for fursuits and such.

Also, I said this on another thread, but I really dislike how taboo sex and things related to sex are. It really is just totally unnecessary to shame people because they talk about it. I mean, sex is something that pretty much everyone likes, so why is this a problem? In relation to furries, I kind of understand it for outsiders who may link furry porn to beastiality and think that we are immoral or something. But for furries that know that there are a vanishingly small amount of us that are into that stuff?

As for Boomer, I actually find his situation quite sad and I feel like the people that make fun of him are being quite cruel. I see nothing wrong with what he does if he enjoys doing it and it does not affect his social/work life or others. However, this isn't the case since he has apparently lost some friends and is currently unemployed because of it.


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 17, 2017)

Lcs said:


> The sexual presence in the community has always been a thing, just like in pretty much EVERY single other fandom. So it's sort of ridiculous when people think that furries having openly sexual content is a sign of the community dying or being less enjoyable. And anyways, even if every single furry was completely devoid of any sexual behaviour and made no sexual content online, we would still be made fun of for fursuits and such.
> 
> Also, I said this on another thread, but I really dislike how taboo sex and things related to sex are. It really is just totally unnecessary to shame people because they talk about it. I mean, sex is something that pretty much everyone likes, so why is this a problem? In relation to furries, I kind of understand it for outsiders who may link furry porn to beastiality and think that we are immoral or something. But for furries that know that there are a vanishingly small amount of us that are into that stuff?
> 
> As for Boomer, I actually find his situation quite sad and I feel like the people that make fun of him are being quite cruel. I see nothing wrong with what he does if he enjoys doing it and it does not affect his social/work life or others. However, this isn't the case since he has apparently lost some friends and is currently unemployed because of it.


Not everyone does like sex though, there are Asexuals out there. Please just don't assume it's something everyone likes. 
Some people are uncomfortable by sex or just flat out reject it completely. 

As for Boomer, I don't hate him or anything. I just don't feel like he's just a furry, he's more of an 'other kin' then anything else and it can be hard for some people to understand him is all. As a person he seems quite kind and true to himself.


----------



## Belatucadros (Mar 17, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Lots of people wear a happy confident mask over their face. I've seen it many times before so it's easy for me to pick up on it.


I wasn't wearing a "happy confident mask," I was just talking out of my ass and I accept that. Sorry if I offended you.


----------



## nerdbat (Mar 17, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> I'm sure that in a serious setting he does not keep that alter ego.
> 
> See the reason I can understand him is because my bf is like that too, meaning he wears this mask. Like he will legit be goofy and outgoing to the point where he can be a bit much to put it lightly.
> But when it's just me and him, he takes off the mask and gets into these moods where he can't get out of bed for days because he's honestly so depressed and unmotivated.
> ...


I think you're missing the point a bit. It's not about whether Cage "wears a mask" or not, it's more about how he uses that mask. In this case, he goes by that persona not just to entertain people, but also to put himself as representation for fandom, which can be frankly obnoxious and misleading, and certainly can have some negative consequences on perception of the fandom from outsiders. In simple terms, he may be the sweetest and greatest person living on Earth, but that doesn't change the fact that on public, he chooses to knowingly make a bit of an ass of himself and community in general, which is the thing that matters in the end result.


----------



## Sagt (Mar 17, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Not everyone does like sex though, there are Asexuals out there. Please just don't assume it's something everyone likes.
> Some people are uncomfortable by sex or just flat out reject it completely.
> 
> As for Boomer, I don't hate him or anything. I just don't feel like he's just a furry, he's more of an 'other kin' then anything else and it can be hard for some people to understand him is all. As a person he seems quite kind and true to himself.


I didn't suggest that everybody likes sex since I did quite clearly write "pretty much everyone". Also, my point was that it's unnecessary to be uncomfortable about sex as I really do believe that making sex so taboo just does more harm than good.

In my opinion, the only requirement to being a furry is liking anthro characters and actually calling yourself one - so I would consider Boomer a furry (just an outlier type of furry). Also, the hating thing wasn't really directed at you but rather at people like Kage who suggested quite rudely that he was insane.


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 17, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> I wasn't wearing a "happy confident mask," I was just talking out of my ass and I accept that. Sorry if I offended you.


You didn't.  n.n


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 17, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> I think you're missing the point a bit. It's not about whether Cage "wears a mask" or not, it's more about how he uses that mask. In this case, he goes by that persona not just to entertain people, but also to put himself as representation for fandom, which can be frankly obnoxious and misleading, and certainly can have some negative consequences on perception of the fandom from outsiders. In simple terms, he may be the sweetest and greatest person living on Earth, but that doesn't change the fact that on public, he chooses to knowingly make a bit of an ass of himself and community in general, which is the thing that matters in the end result.


The thing is, is that he's his own person and I believe everyone should be taken with a grain of salt. Even the best leader has flaws. I just think the good and passion he has outweighs it, for me. Then again I'm extremely unbiased about a lot of things.


----------



## Alex K (Mar 17, 2017)

You outta put it on Net Flicks once your done with it


----------



## Egon1982 (Apr 15, 2017)

An ok documentary but could had been better


----------



## CCTakato (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm new to the whole furry thing so I'm not familiar with this documentary or who Uncle Kage is but even before I started labeling myself a furry more, I never understood why people made such a huge deal about furry porn.  It's all fictional and not hurting anybody so I don't see the harm in it.  I don't see it as much weirder than some of the stuff you see in like anime porn or something but I feel like people don't make as much of a huge deal about anime porn like they do furry porn these days.  Most mainstream porn in general is kind of weird if you think about it unless you only watch purely vanilla sex but we're just so used to all that other stuff like BDSM and even more extreme stuff like watersports that it doesn't shock us anymore.  I've seen plenty of porn and frankly I think a lot of furry porn is a lot tamer than some of the crazy stuff I've seen in live action porn.   I wouldn't go around posting porn on my Twitter account or something but I'm not ashamed to admit to at least my closest friends that yeah I do think a lot of anthro cartoon characters are hot but again, it's not real.  If people are still upset about furry porn on the Internet in 2017, they need to get a hobby.


----------



## Troj (May 9, 2017)

I agree with LCS that the first part of the documentary and the second part actually feel like different films, and I vastly prefer the first part to the second. The second part was just too (as the kids say) "salty" for my taste.

I did appreciate how the documentary allowed me to empathize with members of the community that I originally didn't (and in some cases, still don't) like, because of their reputation. I have to admit that I came away with an odd kind of respect for Boomer, because you can't say that it doesn't have a genuine passion for life.



Fallowfox said:


> Trying to hide or underplay the existence of furry porn could give outsides the impression that something dark and menacing is being concealed from them, when most of the sexual content that exists in the furry fandom is harmless.



Arguably, the anime fandom has creepier porn than the furry fandom.

There are ways of disclosing your sexual preferences or habits without coming across as creepy, rude, or gross, but that typically requires a level of self-assurance, self-awareness, charisma, and communication skills not possessed by the average bear.

Average bears should generally err on the side of discretion, and some furries need to realize that discretion does not equal shame.

My other feeling is that individual furries and furry art websites could definitely stand to get better at filing their "after dark" stuff out of the immediate or easy reach of trolls and random people.

That said, I also think we actually have the right to go on the offensive here, because, yes, much of the sexual content in the furry fandom is harmless and normal, and because it's entirely normal for a group of largely-young, largely-LGBTQ people to explore their identity via their sexuality. 

When society assumes that someone who has a sexual fetish is solely defined by that sexual fetish, or when society looks people hugging or innocently frolicking in fursuits and automatically pictures them fucking, it's society that's fucked up, not furries.


----------

